# Lye & Supplies



## FRW (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know of a cheap place to get lye? Also other essentials for soap making,
Thanks
Floyd Williams
TNT's Nubians
Groves,TX.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Local owned grocery stores (not Kroger or Wal-mart) Ace Hardwear stores, Lowes, or large box building supply store. It is not that price. I paid like $3 for lye.

There is a good recipe posted here called the Wal-Mart soap, because most supplies can be bought a Wal-Mart. It also tells of everything you need.

My hardest thing to find is Essential Oils that are not overly priced. 
Good Luck and follow the recipe and wear protection!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

look for 100 % lye not drain cleaner like liquid plummer.


----------



## ali923 (Aug 8, 2008)

The brookshire brothers that is closest to me has lye, the only grocery store I know of close to me that has it. I don't know if all brookshire bros. has it but you should try.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just put sodium hydroxide in google. Triple A Chemicals...try AAAchemicals.com is in Dallas and ships but it is $2 per pound plus frieght. I get mine in Huntsville for less than $1 per pound in 50 pound bags.

Also ask at local mills or feed stores who have a liscense to buy chemicals for fertilizers etc...they can order lye.

I don't know anyone in your area Floyd but you can pick up 50 pounds where they sell pool and plumbing equipment, the folks who make the soap for carwashes (and they make it right there in their carwash) washing parts etc... Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

lye from my local feed store???for a buck a pound? I wish I had known that sooner! I've been spending $4 a pound at my local true value hardware store and I feel like a criminal when I buy it as I learned recently that it is also used to make meth. I always tell them I am making soap, but the old guy behind the counter always looks over his classes at me like "yeah, sure you do." Anyway, I'll call my local feed co op tomorrow. They do all kinds of farm fertilization around here. 
Anita


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita I take soap with me 'for their wives' everytime I go! He won't be looking crazy at you anymore once he tries your lovely soap. Shoot he may want to carry it in his store! Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Vicki, remember I posted once before about the white specks coming to the surface on my soap? Well it was lye particals. Even tho my lye was completely dissolved it still did it. Well my sis has been helping me get some supplies together to make soap for the pow wow, and she bought me a 50# bucket from supplies by star, turns out she is only about 30 to 45 minutes away from me and I was able to call her and pick it up. Yipee!!

So the lye I was having trouble with was the roebic lye from lowes. The new lye I bought from www.suppliesbystar.com is working much better. It seems stronger, gets hotter? Does that make sense? Anyway I have not been having th little lye/white particles coming to the surface of the soap since I started using the new stuff.

Whew :whew


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wonderful Sheryl! I only used the old Lye in cans...and darn if I can remember the name of it  for a few months before I figured out really fast it ate into my profits too much! Now make sure you have a sure fire way of keeping bigger amounts of lye away from the kids and grandkids! vicki


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the link and info Sheryl. They are close to me also. I am going to check out that site and see if it is cheaper then buying from other places. Always nice to find a local place.
Theresa


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well my baby sister is helping me get supplies together since I am fundless :mad and we called Star and went to her house in Benbrook (I used to live there years ago) and got a 35# bucket of coconut oil, a 7#tub of palm oil (used it for the first time) and the 50# bucket of lye. I was soooo very happy to find lye where I could drive to get it. And she is a very sweet lady. I found her in the soap makers guild news letter.

You call her and tell her what you want. I think she likes it if you pay on line first dunno for sure, but you can go that afternoon and pick it up.! It was great. So have fun Theresa.

Sheryl


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I called every feed and farm store, plus pool supply store around here that I could find in the phone book. So far none of them can get it. I did find it online for about $2 a pound after paying freight, which is better than the $4 a pound I've been paying, so I think I 'll go that way. Vickie, I did not think about taking those guys some soap for their wives, but I will next time I go in, as I always keep some in the car. 
Thanks
Anita


----------

